# مصبعات التدفئه(النشاره الخشبيه واستخدامها)الجوهري



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (10 فبراير 2014)

[/FONT][URL="http://www3.0zz0.com/2013/03/24/10/640038186"][FONT=Calibri]http://www3.0zz0.com/2013/03/24/10/640038186[/FONT][/URL][FONT=Calibri][/FONT][/SIZE][/CENTER][/CENTER]
[SIZE=3] [/SIZE][CENTER][CENTER][SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri].gif​​​ [FONT=&quot]مصبعات التدفئه(النشاره الخشبيه واستخدامها)الجوهري[/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]انشغل بالنا كثيرا كيف نقوم بكسر حاجز الركود الاقتصادي وتوفير فرص عمل والمساهمه في حل مشكله البطاله فلم نجد افضل من عرض الوود بيلت اذا فما هو عرض الوود بيلت ؟هو عرض مقدم ولاول مره من شركه الجوهري نظام تقسيط لكل المعدات وخطوط الانتاج الخاصه بالوود بيلت وشراء المنتج النهائي بسعر يتراوح من 950_1050جنيه مصري للطن الواحد[/FONT]​ 

[/url]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[/url]


[/url]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[/url]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfPzi94XiuY[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6GxlcCKfM[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]002-01001160396[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]002-01272227795[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اوزيارةموقعناالاليكترونيالتالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]www.elgohary-eg.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اوالتواصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] معناعبرالبريدالاليكتروني التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وتفضلوبزيارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] قناتناعلى اليوتيوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اوزيارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مدونتنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اوتشريفنابزيارتكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الكريمه علي العنوان التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كفرالشيخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

​


----------

